
Adobe releases Flash Player 10 beta - nickb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/adobe_releases_flash_10_beta.php
======
nickb
Too bad Flash 10 is still using the old Netscape Plugin Interface (npi). This
is one of the biggest perf killers on a Mac. Safari supports new plugin
interface that is a lot more flexible and allows a lot better refresh updates
and less polling.

------
martian
Flash 3D engines like Sandy, Papervision, and Away3D should see significant
performance improvements, according to the material released by Adobe Labs.
I'm excited for better online 3D applications, and looking forward to the day
when online apps have full access to the GPU. In the meantime, 3D applications
will need to be on the desktop.

------
dfranke
_Still_ no 64-bit Linux client? At this point there are probably more 64- than
32-bit Linux systems.

~~~
pmjordan
Yeah, I wish they worked on compatibility, stability, and security instead of
making the damn thing even more of a resource hog.

------
cousin_it
Native 3D in Flash? I can add a 3D view to <http://openphotovr.org> and beat
Photosynth at their own game. By the way, anybody here interested in
participating? It's open source now (GPL).

------
cheponis
I cant' wait for Flash to be replaced by something fully open-source; HTML5?

~~~
danielrhodes
That would be nice and all, but one huge advantage of Flash is that Adobe
iterates quite often with new features/bug fixes, and thus keeps up with new
technologies. W3C obviously does the same, but at a much slower rate since we
all have to wait for them to take ages to make a new specification, and then
wait for it to actually be implemented, and then hope that the implementation
is consistent across browsers. Also, I believe Adobe just opened up the
specification for Flash.

